

Turn Your Entire Office Into a Whiteboard  - dan_sim
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/ideapaint-turn-your-entire-office-whiteboard

======
noonespecial
We did something like this using big 4x8 sheets of acrylic (plastic) from the
local "Lowe's Depot". It turned out to be cheaper than the paints, and we
didn't have to get landlord approval to paint his walls. Just a stud finder
and 4 tiny screws per sheet turned whole walls into fantastic dry erase
boards. Blacklights at their edges made it even cooler.

~~~
tlrobinson
White tile/melamine/shower board works pretty well too. It ghosts a little
bit, but it's ridiculously cheap, like $13 for 4' x 8'.

~~~
grinich
I did this too. Covered half my dorm room for something like $35.

------
kqr2
Related thread with additional ideas:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=699602>

------
jlees
Seen this before - is it actually shipping now, hence the news?

My ex officemate (university offices, paint wasn't an option) ordered a ton of
magic whiteboard sheets and got the same effect - very impressive. The only
problem is knowing where the whiteboard stops. (He didn't.)

------
ChaseB
[http://www.drillspot.com/products/583972/rust-
oleum_241140_q...](http://www.drillspot.com/products/583972/rust-
oleum_241140_qt_wht_dry_erase_paint)

Ummmm...

Do a quick search of dry erase paint. Rust-Oleum makes one for about $20 for
50 SQFT.

~~~
timdorr
But it's crap in terms of performance. And you have to layer it many times to
get it to work even decently. Those layers add up when you get down to it.

------
dzlobin
Now...whiteboard paint has existed for some time, but has a reputation of
being pretty awful in that it stains, cleans poorly and generally degrades
terribly. Has anyone tried this ? I'd get it right away if it's actually
better than plain dry-erase paint.

~~~
MartinCron
I can't speak to the paint, but I worked at a place with dry-erase wallpaper
covering the middle 60% or so of the walls, left-edge to right-edge. There was
never any problem with staining or degrading. It was truly awesome.

Here's a photo: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/martincron/4033370404/>

~~~
dzlobin
That's a good idea! I have one question regarding using dry erase walls/sheets
without the marker holder bar on the bottom...did you have the dry marker
residue all over the floor all the time?

~~~
MartinCron
I just kept the erasers in a box on my desk, which was easy enough. We didn't
have any problems with residue on the floors, either. It's just not a lot of
residue, especially when you spread it out over such a huge surface.

------
japherwocky
Chalkboard paint is pretty nifty too. Something about huffing dry erase fumes
always makes me think, "nose cancer".

------
ozten
My ... God ... their website blows. Couldn't stay around long enough to find
out if I could give them money.

------
Steve0
Would rather transform my whiteboard to an office.

------
chanux
check this too. found on HN earlier. <http://www.magicwhiteboard.co.uk/>

------
RevRal
Pretty sweet way to streamline your wall!

------
kingkongreveng_
I hate dealing with people that can't talk things over or explain things
without drawing on whiteboards. I would like to remove the whiteboard from my
office. Doesn't anybody else just think things through in English?

~~~
psadauskas
I "think" in diagrams, I use the whiteboard behind my desk to explain things
to _myself_.

------
henriklied
Got curious, and I found this image on Flickr:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/thinkinggirl/3547853144/>

Pretty damn nice.

~~~
henriklied
Sorry, was that somehow inappropriate?

~~~
dkersten
Maybe it needs to be white to be appropriate?

